# LG PRODUCTIONS SHOW ∙



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will b in da house


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 29 2006, 06:14 PM~6856879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 29 2006, 05:14 PM~6856879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so when will it get cancelled?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Same day as the Cal Expo show in Sacramento.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 29 2006, 08:28 PM~6858625
> *so when will it get cancelled?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:37 PM~6858702
> *Same day as the Cal Expo show in Sacramento.
> *


LG Productions or Gents Productions now thats a tough choice :dunno:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:37 PM~6858702
> *Same day as the Cal Expo show in Sacramento.
> *


YOU MEAN ARMANDO STILL THROWING SHOWS. YOU WOULD HAVE THOUGHT , HE HAD RETIRED BY NOW!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 29 2006, 08:28 PM~6858625
> *so when will it get cancelled?
> *


GOOD QUESTION! :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 30 2006, 12:40 AM~6860665
> *YOU MEAN ARMANDO STILL THROWING SHOWS. YOU WOULD HAVE THOUGHT , HE HAD RETIRED BY NOW!
> *


Were not that lucky


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will make it easy for you guys to decide, the cal expo show is $50 for reg. :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

lets guess which show is gonna get cancelled first, larry cancelled alot this year, and armando is known to be a flake, and only does one show every 4 yrs but cancels just as much as larry, i bet it will be armando first then larry, lol jk, i think larry wont cancel, he usually has a good turnout in april, thats usually the first big show of the season, but unless he steps up sweepstakes money im going to armandos show, if it aint cancelled, these are the first two shows i will not be pre registering, defenitely not.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 30 2006, 02:59 AM~6861262
> *lets guess which show is gonna get cancelled first, larry cancelled alot this year, and armando is known to be a flake, and only does one show every 4 yrs but cancels just as much as larry, i bet it will be armando first then larry, lol jk, i think larry wont cancel, he usually has a good turnout in april, thats usually the first big show of the season, but unless he steps up sweepstakes money im going to armandos show, if it aint cancelled, these are the first two shows i will not be pre registering, defenitely not.
> *


Do you honestly believe Armando is going to pay out what he says he will!! :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 01:17 AM~6860918
> *I will make it easy for you guys to decide, the cal expo show is $50 for reg.  :0
> *


FOOD INCLUDED?


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WELL LETS HOPE 2007 IS BETTER THAN 2006. THESE TWO CATS ORGANIZING SHOWS. NEED TO START THINKING MORE ABOUT THE PEOPLE THAT SUPPORT THEM AND START BEING SELFISH! WITH OUT ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT SHOW AND THE PEOPLE THAT ATTEND THIS EVENTS, THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN OPEN THEIR EYES A LITTLE MORE!! AND GIVE SOME RECOGNITION TO ALL THE GREAT PEOPOLE THAT ARE IN THEIR SHOW SCENE.


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 29 2006, 05:14 PM~6856879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Bad Creation Car Club from southern cali will be there trying to take Best traditional again


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS CC will be there to represent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 30 2006, 05:23 PM~6865093
> *FOOD INCLUDED?
> *


nope.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 10:13 AM~6869574
> *nope.
> *


WELL THAT WAS A JOKE!!!. I SHOULD BE FOR 50.00 DOLLARS,!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I GUESS WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Road Trip! :biggrin: Always liked going to the Fresno Shows!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

One of them has to cancel, but if nobody blinks I will see everybody in Sac. $50 is high for a show, but general admission is $30. For a family of 4, that's $120 and you have to pay to park and eat. Now you are looking at $150 at least. That's a lot of a one day show.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

HUMMMMMMMMMM................


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hope i can get my car done so i can hit some shows this year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Dec 30 2006, 06:29 PM~6865127
> *WELL LETS HOPE 2007 IS BETTER THAN 2006. THESE TWO CATS ORGANIZING SHOWS. NEED TO START THINKING MORE ABOUT THE PEOPLE THAT SUPPORT THEM AND START BEING SELFISH! WITH OUT ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT SHOW AND THE PEOPLE THAT ATTEND THIS EVENTS, THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN OPEN THEIR EYES A LITTLE MORE!! AND GIVE SOME RECOGNITION TO ALL THE GREAT PEOPOLE THAT ARE IN THEIR SHOW SCENE.
> *



x2


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE HOP THIS YEAR AGAIN. MAYBE ILL GET MY TROPHY FROM LAST YEAR THAT THEY NEVER SENT ME :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 2 2007, 12:02 PM~6882546
> *hope i can get my car done so i can hit some shows this year.
> *


x2


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a lot of times the venues only give you certain days.....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2007, 09:42 AM~6909697
> *WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE HOP THIS YEAR AGAIN. MAYBE ILL GET MY TROPHY FROM LAST YEAR THAT THEY NEVER SENT ME :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB. IT SEEMS THEY ALWAYS HAVE A NEW EXCUSE TO WHY THEY DON'T HAVE YOUR TROPHY. I'M STILL MISSING A COUPLE FROM LAST YEAR. :angry:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

I M P A L A S


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION WILL BE THERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

3 months away!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 17 2007, 12:56 PM~7012651
> *3 months away!
> *


and the work dont end till a couple of weeks before hno: hno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

hopefully this will be my first show for the 61 only time will tell


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE IS THINKING ABOUT IT FOR A CHANGE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 24 2007, 05:58 PM~7075142
> * EASTSIDE IS THINKING ABOUT IT FOR A CHANGE
> *



yeah you guys always pass on lg shows, so yeah it would be a change!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

We have to see what the weather looks like on that date.Last year it rained on the people who moved in on sunday but cleared up the rest of the day it turned out to be a good show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elr...r_07_Front1.jpg


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elr...r_07_Front1.jpg


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i tried 2 post da flyer but if u click on da link u can view it :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jan 29 2007, 09:43 PM~7123808
> *We have to see what the weather looks like on that date.Last year it rained on the people who moved in on sunday but cleared up the rest of the day it turned out to be a good show.
> *


hope it dont rain i dont have windows or wipers. this was going to be the first show since the remodel. hno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

spoke with Larry today....E-40 is headlining the entertainment.... uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

kool that e-40 would be tight i knew about this shit now for sometime but when i talked to larry, but from what he told me he did not want to let the beans out on E40, but u did so thats kool


:buttkick:

just like the other LG shows this one will be off the hook and his other shows will be tight from what he has told me.................




import illusions will be in da house 4sure.............


atomic 
dta*97


CF BK :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 31 2007, 11:56 PM~7145283
> *kool that e-40 would be tight i knew about this shit now for sometime but when i talked to larry, but from what he told me he did not want to let the beans out on E40, but u did so thats kool
> :buttkick:
> 
> ...


its on the flyers that E 40 is going to be there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 2 2007, 12:02 PM~6882546
> *hope i can get my car done so i can hit some shows this year.
> *


You better jump on it uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2007, 10:28 PM~7144629
> *spoke with Larry today....E-40 is headlining the entertainment.... uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

E-40!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

ANY OTHER DATES FOR HIS SHOWS BESIDES THIS ONE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

more shows coming soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

E-40 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NEW FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LG 07 SCHEDULE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2007, 04:31 PM~7233177
> *LG 07 SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> ...


not bad.....should be fun


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

road trip :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 11 2007, 06:39 PM~7233899
> *road trip  :biggrin:
> *


road trips ........plural...hehehehe..sup billjack..can't wait to see the cadi again


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2007, 03:31 PM~7233177
> *LG 07 SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the Vallejo show stays! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 1 2007, 09:00 PM~6879201
> *I GUESS WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS!
> *


WHATS UP JOHNIE CAN YOU ASK SOMEBODY TO POST THE RULES OF THE HOP PLEASE YOU KNOW MORE PEOPLE THAN I DO IM LOOKING FOWARD TO GOING AGAIN THI YEAR


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So is it April 22nd or July 22nd for the Fresno show?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

no there is one show on April 22 and there is one show on july 22, those are two different shows bro, and yeah both will be in fresno




dta*97

import iLLusions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 14 2007, 09:29 AM~7258702
> *WHATS UP JOHNIE CAN YOU ASK SOMEBODY TO POST THE RULES OF THE HOP PLEASE YOU KNOW MORE PEOPLE THAN I DO IM LOOKING FOWARD TO GOING AGAIN THI YEAR
> *



i'll see what i can find out !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2007, 10:26 AM~7335159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 REAL NIIIIIIIIICE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Laid will be in the house.....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

WE'LL BE THERE

 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2007, 09:17 PM~7440889
> *Laid will be in the house.....
> *




Q VO CON EL MAG?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 11:38 AM~7444460
> *Q VO CON EL MAG?
> *


we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno....  

I get em on wednesday...come by the pad...you remember where I live que no cabron...and bring some blank cds


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2007, 08:28 PM~7447687
> *we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno....
> 
> I get em on wednesday...come by the pad...you remember where I live que no cabron...and bring some blank cds
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2007, 08:28 PM~7447687
> *we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno....
> 
> I get em on wednesday...come by the pad...you remember where I live que no cabron...and bring some blank cds
> *


dont forget the invite toro!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

laid will be there i see nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:27 PM~7447678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see the front :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2007, 09:28 PM~7447687
> *we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno....
> 
> I get em on wednesday...come by the pad...you remember where I live que no cabron...and bring some blank cds
> *



where u want to do it lmk i can help if u need any :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 9 2007, 10:23 AM~7444367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

SCOOBY NOK WILL BE THERE LETS HAVE SOME FUN[<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/_DSC1861.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/IMG_0917.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/IMG_0916.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/bakers20dodge2021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/346.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/PIX22.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/PIX3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w282/kaylea3/ludikrs-show.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
what you think fat nok


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno.... Let us know were at so we can Check it out.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> > we're trying to set up a magazine release party the night before the LG show in Fresno.... Let us know were at so we can Check it out.
> 
> 
> BIRD I'LL HIT UP MY BROTHER TORO I KNOW I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Release party. Looks more and more like Fresno is the place to be and I from Sac. Anybody know what's up with the show at Cal Expo?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2006, 05:27 PM~6857011
> *SOCIOS will b in da house
> *


heared that san jo will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Mar 14 2007, 11:45 AM~7476805
> *heared that san jo will be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CUSTOM_JUNK (Mar 14, 2007)

SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I want to know more about the parties and stuff going down before the show. I know it goes down in Fresno.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ONLY ABOUT A MONTH AWAY! :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be there with some new shit


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

already registered


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see everyone there!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 22 2007, 08:09 PM~7532755
> *see everyone there!
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 22 2007, 09:25 PM~7532868
> *
> *


TORO, WHAT UP DOGG


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 22 2007, 08:26 PM~7532872
> *TORO, WHAT UP DOGG
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Dirty?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 22 2007, 09:29 PM~7532888
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Dirty?
> *


STILL WAITING TO GET LAID, MAN BRING YOUR ASS OUT TO FLORIDA DOGG. OR AT LEAST COME OUT TO NORTH CAROLINA FOR THE SHOW FOR STREET LOW ON CINCO DE MAYO. BRING SOME OF YOUR HOES, AND I WILL GET YOU A TICKET :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 22 2007, 07:09 PM~7532755
> *see everyone there!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 22 2007, 07:30 PM~7532899
> *STILL WAITING TO GET LAID, MAN BRING YOUR ASS OUT TO FLORIDA DOGG.  OR AT LEAST COME OUT TO NORTH CAROLINA FOR THE SHOW FOR STREET LOW ON CINCO DE MAYO. BRING SOME OF YOUR HOES, AND I WILL GET YOU A TICKET :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



HE HAS AN ASSISTANT :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 25 2007, 03:39 PM~7548754
> *See everyone there!
> *




fo sho


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 9 2007, 09:23 AM~7444367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 02:07 AM~7551632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys and gals there...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2007, 07:49 PM~7557402
> *see you guys and gals there...
> *



MIRALO MUY CHINGONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all if anyone needs tickets hit me up im selling some for Larry.


hit me up on my myspace page 



www.myspace.com/dtacustomz


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2007, 10:49 PM~7558573
> *MIRALO MUY CHINGONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


BBQ at the momo????? I'll bring the cookies....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 08:08 AM~7560315
> *BBQ at the momo????? I'll bring the cookies....
> *





I'LL BRING 




































ME :biggrin: 

HEY FOOL DID U C NEMO?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be in tha house uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 27 2007, 10:20 AM~7560798
> *I'LL BRING
> ME  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


as a matter of fact I did....I got pics too


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 06:22 PM~7564858
> *as a matter of fact I did....I got pics too
> *



post da pics fool


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

See all yall at the show


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Socios Truck Club
Yuba City C.C. 

Will Be There!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

BIG 661 MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! A LOT OF BLUE AND GOLD FOR A SUNDAY :biggrin: " U KNOW HOW WE DO IT ALL DAY EVERYDAY "


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I got this one circled. it should be a cool get down.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 27 2007, 08:15 PM~7565873
> *Socios Truck Club
> Yuba City C.C.
> 
> ...





:0 :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok nok nok here we come


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 4 2007, 07:09 PM~7620091
> *nok nok nok here we come
> *


whooooooooooooose therrrrrrrrrrrre?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2007, 06:45 PM~7620348
> *whooooooooooooose therrrrrrrrrrrre?
> *


RAGGY! :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait for the show, c all u peeps there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in Fresno.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 5 2007, 07:04 AM~7622654
> *LO*LYSTICS will be in Fresno.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 5 2007, 07:04 AM~7622654
> *LO*LYSTICS will be in Fresno.
> *


whaat's up Raj.......I'll be there saturday night taking some pics while everyone is away from the building...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2007, 07:52 AM~7623143
> *whaat's up Raj.......I'll be there saturday night taking some pics while everyone is away from the building...
> *




ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2007, 06:52 AM~7623143
> *whaat's up Raj.......I'll be there saturday night taking some pics while everyone is away from the building...
> *


Your side kick NoNO is going also. Make sure we get rooms at the same hotel.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 08:52 PM~7620821
> *RAGGY! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 5 2007, 12:07 PM~7624403
> *Your side kick NoNO is going also. Make sure we get rooms at the same hotel.
> *


let me know where you guys are staying...I haven't booked any rooms yet


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be there too late Saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 9 2007, 11:15 AM~7650144
> *I'll be there too late Saturday night :biggrin:
> *



I can already smell da bbq :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2007, 09:15 PM~7662771
> *I can already smell da bbq  :biggrin:
> *


u are are more then welcome to come by the house and q it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 11 2007, 11:24 PM~7672872
> *u are are more then welcome to come by the house and q it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS  










PIC BY: EL MOOSE



BOUT 1 MORE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Ants-sixty-4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone know how much to get in? Address? don't see a flyer on here.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ants-sixty-4_@Apr 15 2007, 05:33 PM~7697212
> *Anyone know how much to get in? Address? don't see a flyer on here.
> *


$40 TO REG OR $25 A TICKET TO GET IN FROM THE PUBLIC.

ADDRESS NOT SURE, BUT ITS FRESNO FAIRGOUNDS ON **** E. KINGS CANYON! :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE THERE .... :wave:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 15 2007, 10:47 PM~7700656
> *SEE EVERYONE THERE ....  :wave:
> *


WE'LL BE LEAVEN LATE FRIDAY NIGHT WE ARE TAKEN THE DAY OFF TO GET READY AND TO CHANGE TRANNY IN JERRYS 64 HE WOULD RATHER DRIVE THAN TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 15 2007, 11:47 PM~7700656
> *SEE EVERYONE THERE ....  :wave:
> *




WUZ UP BIG JOE, SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 16 2007, 06:52 AM~7701374
> *WE'LL BE LEAVEN LATE FRIDAY NIGHT WE ARE  TAKEN THE DAY OFF TO GET READY AND TO CHANGE TRANNY IN JERRYS 64 HE WOULD RATHER DRIVE THAN TRAILER :biggrin:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 16 2007, 06:52 AM~7701374
> *WE'LL BE LEAVEN LATE FRIDAY NIGHT WE ARE  TAKEN THE DAY OFF TO GET READY AND TO CHANGE TRANNY IN JERRYS 64 HE WOULD RATHER DRIVE THAN TRAILER :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

See you guys and gals there!  Some of us are rollin down Friday night also, don't know if I'm driving the '4, trailering it, or not taking it yet. LOL =) I'll figure it out this week sometime :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

ill be driving in on sat


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll b in Fresno bout 3pm save me a spot


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2007, 01:46 PM~7703718
> *I'll b in Fresno bout 3pm save me a spot
> *


you always get to the shows late...hehehehhehe...wake up earlier lazy ass.....Mark and I will be there friday night.....stop by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hi...what do you guys and gals think.....2 pm on sunday for an official LIL photo?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 PM~7708765
> *you always get to the shows late...hehehehhehe...wake up earlier lazy ass.....Mark and I will be there friday night.....stop by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hi...what do you guys and gals think.....2 pm on sunday for an official LIL photo?*



IM IN ON THAT ONE  MAYBE THE NIGHT BEFORE WE CAN BBQ IT UP SOMEWHERE


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be Deep for this show :nicoderm:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7701996
> *WUZ UP BIG JOE, SEE U THERE HOMIE
> *


like wise.....


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 PM~7708765
> *you always get to the shows late...hehehehhehe...wake up earlier lazy ass.....Mark and I will be there friday night.....stop by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hi...what do you guys and gals think.....2 pm on sunday for an official LIL photo?
> *


Count me in for the LIL photo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 16 2007, 06:52 AM~7701374
> *WE'LL BE LEAVEN LATE FRIDAY NIGHT WE ARE  TAKEN THE DAY OFF TO GET READY AND TO CHANGE TRANNY IN JERRYS 64 HE WOULD RATHER DRIVE THAN TRAILER :biggrin:
> *


A couple guy's are towing but the rest of us are rolling out. 

Where leaving Casa De fruta @ 8am on Saturday so we'll be keeping an eye out 

for everyone on the road.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 16 2007, 11:50 PM~7709021
> *IM IN ON THAT ONE  MAYBE THE NIGHT BEFORE WE CAN BBQ IT UP SOMEWHERE
> *


where is everyone staying at on saturday?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

my younger brother has a house in clovis and I already to him we're taking over. How far is clovis from show ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 PM~7708765
> *you always get to the shows late...hehehehhehe...wake up earlier lazy ass.....Mark and I will be there friday night.....stop by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hi...what do you guys and gals think.....2 pm on sunday for an official LIL photo?
> *





my daughter has a softball game @9 am n she wants 2 go cuz E-40 is going 2 b there so I have 2 wait 4 her :biggrin: 2 pm it is, I got some of your stuff from San Bernardino


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey everyone see you all there thanks toro for the hook up


dolle girl and mister one will be performing there live on stage


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Apr 17 2007, 07:59 AM~7710450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends where at in clovis, both cities border each other.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

clovis about 10-15 mins away


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 PM~7708765
> *.....2 pm on sunday for an official LIL photo?*



 :cheesy:
Driving the '4 down on Friday night  Got new shoes today (tires) :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 17 2007, 03:33 PM~7713586
> *
> *


your club heading out there?


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 17 2007, 03:32 PM~7713578
> * :cheesy:
> Driving the '4 down on Friday night  Got new shoes today (tires) :cheesy:
> *


Remember to call me that night, we'll hit the casino!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 17 2007, 03:32 PM~7713578
> * :cheesy:
> Driving the '4 down on Friday night  Got new shoes today (tires) :cheesy:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 17 2007, 10:31 AM~7711033
> *hey everyone see you all there thanks toro for the hook up
> dolle girl and mister one will be performing there live on stage
> *


glad to help out Cheryl.....this is gonna be a good show....see you in a few days


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 10:04 AM~7710856
> *my daughter has a softball game @9 am n she wants 2 go cuz E-40 is going 2 b there so I have 2 wait 4 her :biggrin:  2 pm it is, I got some of your stuff from San Bernardino
> *


dude...I need what's in the LAID box for a shoot on saturday... :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

majestics will be there :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2007, 07:52 PM~7715050
> *majestics  will be  there :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok nok see you guys on sat


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2007, 07:59 AM~7710450
> *where is everyone staying at on saturday?
> *


if i decide not to go to San Diego on friday we can kick back and cue up some carne since i live 3 miles away from the fair grounds


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2007, 06:52 PM~7715050
> *majestics  will be  there :0
> *


clean ass ride seen it in Bernardino


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Apr 16 2007, 09:14 PM~7708765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 17 2007, 11:07 PM~7716844
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll bring some goodies.....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THE SICKSIDE CAPRICE AND THE TEAM WILL OUT THERE AT THE HOP ALONG WITH NENES REGAL FROM THE BIG M SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE HOPE THERES NO RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2007, 06:52 PM~7715050
> *majestics  will be  there :0
> *


WHATS UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2007, 07:13 AM~7718918
> *I'll bring some goodies.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 18 2007, 09:30 AM~7719020
> *WHATS UP SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


I AINT FUCKEN WITH YOU FOOL YOU BE LIEIN TO MUCH :twak: :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost showtime :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Apr 17 2007, 05:41 PM~7714441
> *Remember to call me that night, we'll hit the casino!
> *


I'm hearing that were gonna be washin the cars on Friday night!! I know mine is gonna have bug guts all over the windshield :thumbsdown: LOL ....Where you stayin?

Maybe Saturday we all a make casino run (?), and I AM NOT THE DESIGNATED DRIVER THIS TIME!!! You guys had me sweatin in Phoenix driving your burban after the club! :cheesy: :roflmao: GOOD TIMES


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2007, 07:52 PM~7715050
> *majestics  will be  there :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 18 2007, 11:57 AM~7720017
> *:0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 18 2007, 09:57 AM~7720017
> *:0  :0
> *


why the :0 ?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 18 2007, 12:14 PM~7720121
> *why the  :0 ?
> *


ITS BEEN A FEW YEAR THAT LA HASN'T SHOWED HERE I KNOW DELANO HAS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2007, 06:52 PM~7715049
> *dude...I need what's in the LAID box for a shoot on saturday... :0
> *



u know where I live focker :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn was gonna go but don't know now check the weather!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

rain did not stop us in San Bernardino :biggrin: Fresno here we come


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 04:15 PM~7722143
> *rain did not stop us in San Bernardino :biggrin:  Fresno here we come
> *


damn you a brave man--but i am thinking i have to see what the weather brings -----fuck they are saying this will be a big storm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 18 2007, 04:46 PM~7722343
> *damn you a brave man--but i am thinking i have to see what the weather brings -----fuck they are saying this will be a big storm
> *





dammmmmm then I better b da first 1 in line on sat, so I can get indoors :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 05:52 PM~7722396
> *dammmmmm then I better b da first 1 in line on sat, so I can get indoors  :biggrin:
> *


there's 5 buildings...and Larry is prepared to have the concert indoors if needed...


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/005/Mooneys 07 018 edit 01.jpg[/IMG]
]hopeing to take the six five to show


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DONT LOOK GOOD FOR US  ITS GONNA BE SHOWERS :angry:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

ill be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2007, 06:47 PM~7723212
> *there's 5 buildings...and Larry is prepared to have the concert indoors if needed...
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7724531
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Rain or shine El Raider is always there :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

pauly is doing the rain dance again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

oh no not the rain dance !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: 




dta*97


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Damn rain... :angry: I'll have to keep an EYE on the weather cuz i dont like to have my car out in the rain. Indoor's is cool but what about the 3 hour drive back home!!! I might lose out on my pre-reg $$$ but i can live with that...  
I guess i'll have to wait and see......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 19 2007, 12:05 AM~7725547
> *Damn rain... :angry:  I'll have to keep an EYE on the weather cuz i dont like to have my car out in the rain.  Indoor's is cool but what about the 3 hour drive back home!!!  I might lose out on my pre-reg $$$ but i can live with that...
> I guess i'll have to wait and see......
> *


i believe larry will let you foward your pre reg money to another show. but might have to call him to make sure though! :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 19 2007, 01:25 AM~7725596
> *i believe larry will let you foward your pre reg money to another show. but might have to call him to make sure though! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's for the info.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 16 2007, 10:17 PM~7709180
> *LO*LYSTICS will be Deep for this show :nicoderm:
> *


  After watching weather situation for the past couple of days (rain is expected both Sat. & Sun.) Lo*Lystics will not be attending this show. :banghead:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 19 2007, 07:24 AM~7726249
> * After watching weather situation for the past couple of days (rain is expected both Sat. & Sun.) Lo*Lystics will not be attending this show.  :banghead:
> *


So are u guys going to CalExpo Show now? If so we'll see u vatos there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 18 2007, 10:19 PM~7725011
> *pauly is doing the rain dance again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




DAMMMM PAULY IS GETTING GOOD AT DA RAIN DANCE  :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 19 2007, 08:24 AM~7726249
> * After watching weather situation for the past couple of days (rain is expected both Sat. & Sun.) Lo*Lystics will not be attending this show.  :banghead:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YA DONT LOOK LIKE WILL BE BRINGING OUR CARS DOWN :angry:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 19 2007, 12:05 AM~7725547
> *Damn rain... :angry:  I'll have to keep an EYE on the weather cuz i dont like to have my car out in the rain.  Indoor's is cool but what about the 3 hour drive back home!!!  I might lose out on my pre-reg $$$ but i can live with that...
> I guess i'll have to wait and see......
> *




What about the rest of your chapter? I wanted to roll back with you guys on Sunday since everyone else in my chapter is trailering and you guys are driving :tears: . Last I knew it was a go, rain or shine, since we got indoors, but I'll double check with Robby today..... I'm down rain or shine :thumbsup: :cheesy: ...but I don't have a drop top :happysad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

rain rain go away :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO FOR THIS SHOW!!! LIKE PRICE TO ENTER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

$50.00 bucks pre reg


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/index?section=weather&id=4122595


rain doesnt look that bad no rain tommrow and a lil rain on sunday


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

looks like BLVD KINGS ---BAY AREA AND SAN JOSE CHAPTERS WILL NOT SHOW UP AS WELL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 19 2007, 05:28 PM~7730588
> *looks like BLVD KINGS ---BAY AREA AND SAN JOSE CHAPTERS WILL NOT SHOW UP AS WELL
> *



i'll help u dry ur car :biggrin: wit my RAIDERS underwears :biggrin: 




did u ever sale it?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2007, 05:32 PM~7730612
> *i'll help u dry ur car  :biggrin:  wit my RAIDERS underwears  :biggrin:
> did u ever sale it?
> *


NO FAIDERS UNDERROOS MY CAR WILL MELT.... BUT NO I HAVENT SOLD EITHER OF MY RIDES SO THEY ARE STILL FOR SALE IF ANY ONE WANTS A 64 DROP OR A 93 CADDY-------TOO BAD ABOUT FRESNO ---THING IS THEY ARE SAYING IT IS GOING TO BE A BAD STORM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2007, 05:19 PM~7730542
> *$50.00 bucks pre reg
> *


 :0 FOR PRE-REG HOW MUCH IF YOU DIDN'T


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

everyone come to sac,The more lowlows the better.theres still indoor spots from what i hear :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see everyone in Fresno...where's everyone staying at?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 19 2007, 06:58 PM~7731312
> *see everyone in Fresno...where's everyone staying at?
> *



at home :biggrin: we still on for the lil pic??


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 19 2007, 08:39 PM~7731732
> *at home :biggrin: we still on for the lil pic??
> *


I'll pm you my number....I'm down for whatever......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 19 2007, 05:43 PM~7730693
> *NO FAIDERS UNDERROOS MY CAR WILL MELT.... BUT NO I HAVENT SOLD EITHER OF MY RIDES SO THEY ARE STILL FOR SALE IF ANY ONE WANTS A 64 DROP OR A 93 CADDY-------TOO BAD ABOUT FRESNO ---THING IS THEY ARE SAYING IT IS GOING TO BE A BAD STORM
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: ok homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

well i think im gonna take my daughters lil tiger rain or shine. i dealed with it in san bernardino so i can do it in my backyard


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 19 2007, 09:34 PM~7732711
> *well i think im gonna take my daughters lil tiger rain or shine. i dealed with it in san bernardino so i can do it in my backyard
> *



X2 












pic by: TORO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2007, 05:19 PM~7730542
> *$50.00 bucks pre reg
> *


Yeah and dont count on getting any of that back if it rains either, that is one low down dirty vato who cares about nothing but his own pockets. Why do you think Gents Productions hasnt been around in so many years :angry: Homeboy is just plain Dirty no other word to describe him!! And when was the 1-8th Annual shows since this is supposed to be his 9th :loco: Just say :nono: to Gents Productions


----------



## rosebud (Mar 11, 2007)

can anyone give me the address or the directions to chicano park from Ventura county thanks


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 19 2007, 09:50 PM~7732832
> *Yeah and dont count on getting any of that back if it rains either, that is one low down dirty vato who cares about nothing but his own pockets. Why do you think Gents Productions hasnt been around in so many years :angry: Homeboy is just plain Dirty no other word to describe him!! And when was the 1-8th Annual shows since this is supposed to be his 9th :loco: Just say :nono: to Gents Productions
> *




so does that mean impalas will be in fresno???


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It's $35 to get into the show without a car. You still have to pay to park and don't get hungry or thirsty. I think you for the concert, which doesn't do anything for me. Too bad the rain is coming. i don't think i want to pay that much to look at boats and imports and whatever else is out there. We need a real lowrider show at Cal Expo. Nothing against hondas and acuras, but i don't want to pay to see them.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What ever happened to rain or shine?  :angel: .............. I'm kinda nervous about driving the '4 that far in a storm, but it'll all work out in the end :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 19 2007, 11:06 PM~7733370
> *What ever happened to rain or shine?   :angel:  .............. I'm kinda nervous about driving the '4 that far in a storm, but it'll all work out in the end :thumbsup: :cheesy:
> *



just cruise it all the way down here. be careful and see you guys and girls at the show


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 19 2007, 01:33 PM~7728935
> *What about the rest of your chapter? I wanted to roll back with you guys on Sunday since everyone else in my chapter is trailering and you guys are driving :tears: .  Last I knew it was a go, rain or shine, since we got indoors, but I'll double check with Robby today..... I'm down rain or shine :thumbsup: :cheesy: ...but I don't have a drop top  :happysad:
> *


As of now i know Rudy's not going and Santo's isn't taking his ride ,but is riding along with another member. I'm sure most of the guy's will be going - a few....
I'm more than likely not going ....I cant take the risk of it raining to or from the 
show.....There's alway's next time......


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 19 2007, 07:42 PM~7731773
> *I'll pm you my number....I'm down for whatever......
> *


 :biggrin: i muy CHINGON IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Apr 19 2007, 11:06 PM~7733370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7733182
> *It's $35 to get into the show without a car.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*I'm ready for the road trip. Rain or Storm may GOD bless us all with a safe trip there and back. *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fuck 35 bucks im definetly not going thats alot of money for a fresno show im sure oit will be good but if it rains its gonna suck just like san bernadino did to cold and to wet for me fuck that i will probably see all the cars on the blvd anyways


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 20 2007, 07:37 AM~7734564
> *I'm ready for the road trip. Rain or Storm may GOD bless us all with a safe trip there and back.
> *





same 2 u homie, we are leaving sat morning at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 07:44 AM~7734621
> *same 2 u homie, we are leaving sat morning at 6am  :biggrin:
> *



*I'm leaving about 4:00a.m. Saturday Morning. I'm pulling the trailer the family is coming and my son is showing the trike. I hope to see a couple of caravans I can join up with. My club is not going.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 20 2007, 09:43 AM~7735499
> *I'm leaving about 4:00a.m. Saturday Morning. I'm pulling the trailer the family is coming and my son is showing the trike. I hope to see a couple of caravans I can join up with. My club is not going.
> *



we will catch up wit u


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA+Apr 20 2007, 06:28 AM~7734202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not $35 to get in the show its $25 thats not any better but oh well. my homie will have extra bands if your interested for those of you just walking in just pm me or birds59. you'll save 5 bucks at the gate.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 





just look for import illusions ask for atomic that me


i got like 30 tickets here for 20.00 each





import illusions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 20 2007, 03:19 PM~7737792
> *:wave:
> just look for import illusions ask for atomic that me
> i got like 30 tickets here for 20.00 each
> ...




u take $10.00 for each :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 04:13 PM~7738368
> *u take $10.00 for each  :biggrin:
> *


So wuts up fuker, no worky for me on sat :biggrin: 


let get 100.00 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 20 2007, 05:28 PM~7738454
> *So wuts up fuker, no worky for me on sat  :biggrin:
> let get 100.00  :0
> *




we r leaving @ 6am :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

who else?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is just Wayne n me  :biggrin: so go so u can give me a ride from da fairgrounds 2 da momo :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

wut bout tiny N wut hapn 2 uR WiFey


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 06:13 PM~7738368
> *u take $10.00 for each  :biggrin:
> *






sorry bro cant take 10.00 per ticket the best i can do is 20.00 each 



i got only 22, sold 8 today




atomic dta*97


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Check it out folks, Someone is staring a rumor on the Gents Productin show page that LG Fresno has been cancelled :dunno: What gives is this just bullshit or is there any truth to it. Fuck it I'll get ahold of Larry :angry:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Just called, it's on ! Rain or mutha fuckin shine !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 20 2007, 08:42 PM~7739683
> *Just called, it's on ! Rain or mutha fuckin shine !
> *


 :biggrin: thats the word we got too :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7739525
> *Check it out folks, Someone is staring a rumor on the Gents Productin show page that LG Fresno has been cancelled :dunno: What gives is this just bullshit  or is there any truth to it. Fuck it I'll get  ahold of Larry :angry:
> *


I just got off the phone with Toro He talked to Larry & it's still on rain or shine


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

no rain today, and it was suppose to be raining today?  
sunny on sat clouds in the aftrnoon and on sun morning showers. up to everyone what they want to do? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7739525
> *Check it out folks, Someone is staring a rumor on the Gents Productin show page that LG Fresno has been cancelled :dunno: What gives is this just bullshit  or is there any truth to it. Fuck it I'll get  ahold of Larry :angry:
> *




:nono: :nono: show still on :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm going to have raffle tickets for sale for our show at Mcnair high in Stockton on May 12. You all know you want to win that 42" Plasma,or Laptop, or the $250.00 cash :thumbsup: So hit me up and help out some kids while helping out yourself :biggrin: Thanks, Frank


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

just washed my little truck ,my truck will be there but I wont Ill see the pixs later


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2007, 10:09 PM~7740292
> *  I'm going to have raffle tickets for sale for our show at Mcnair high in Stockton on May 12. You all know you want to win that 42" Plasma,or Laptop, or the $250.00 cash :thumbsup: So hit me up and help out some kids while helping out yourself :biggrin: Thanks, Frank
> *



save some tix for me


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 08:44 PM~7740127
> *:nono:  :nono: show still on  :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

to everyone traveling be careful on the road and see you tomorrow and sunday


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 20 2007, 06:37 AM~7734564
> *I'm ready for the road trip. Rain or Storm may GOD bless us all with a safe trip there and back.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2007, 11:41 AM~7735958
> *its not $35 to get in the show its $25 thats not any better but oh well. my homie will have extra bands if your interested for those of you just walking in just pm me or birds59. you'll save 5 bucks at the gate.
> *


its only 20 bucks to get in


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

who wants to pay for me and my girl to get in lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 21 2007, 09:01 AM~7741860
> *its only 20 bucks to get in
> *




they told me it was $25 oh well


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see all you homies tomorrow


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:0 not just rain but thunder also

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0406.html


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 21 2007, 04:42 PM~7743359
> *:0  not just rain but thunder also
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0406.html
> *


I ONLY SEE RAIN TO SHOWERS THATS IT :biggrin: HEARD THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS TODAY TO GET IN :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/index?section=weather&id=4122595


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 



all i have to say that its off the hook peeps, we had a lot of cars going in 2day and that is great.



looks like its going to be a good show here in fresno..................




i still got a few more tickets here i got only 15 right now.....



monster tint, kool designs we be there also as venders so hit them up people...........



dta*97

import illusions 


:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Not 2 many cars out at the Calexpo show


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

pics I say pics


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Post pics, so we can see what me missed. Everyone sayin' this show is crackin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah this show is off the hook hella cars they opend up everybuilding a the fairgounds not the normal for but 6... nice show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

if your planning on showing up tomorrow and want to get indoor you can forget about it . All building are full there were letting cars in until 8.30 Pm we didnt even get in until tomorrow at 7 Am.Cops said thats all there were going to let in for today.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

still debating if i should go.....damm rain


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

hope it dont rain it was a nice day,, when we left at like 830 it just started to sprinkle..... yeah it was crazy amount of cars there, but we got there at like 9 and the line was moving fine till they found a gun in a car, and it got slowed down big time and we dident get inuntill llike 430


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 21 2007, 11:12 PM~7745687
> *hope it dont rain it was a nice day,, when we left at like 830 it just started to sprinkle..... yeah it was crazy amount of cars there, but we got there at like 9 and the line was moving fine till they found a gun in a car, and it got slowed down big time and we dident get inuntill llike 430
> *



stupid assholes like that need to stay their asses home cause those are the ones that fuck it up for everyone else. to scared to take an ass whoopin' got to bring a gun.stupidest part is that they got caught burn on them


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2007, 10:57 PM~7740583
> *save some tix for me
> *


Bro I fucked up! I left the tickets at home :angry: One of the members here at the hotel wanted some too! :uh: Oh shit my son is coming tomorrow. I forgot so I will have them :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

there are some nice cars out their i think its going 2 b a good show hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

IS THE HOP STILL GOING DOWN OR IS IOT CANCELLED????????????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 21 2007, 11:12 PM~7745687
> *hope it dont rain it was a nice day,, when we left at like 830 it just started to sprinkle..... yeah it was crazy amount of cars there, but we got there at like 9 and the line was moving fine till they found a gun in a car, and it got slowed down big time and we dident get inuntill llike 430
> *




People like this fucks it up for everybody. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

should be a good show


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im bout to head out! see everyone there!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 12:39 PM~7747385
> *im bout to head out! see everyone there!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

damm it rain but da show wuz off da hook, just got home n i hope every 1 makes it home safe :biggrin: god bless til next show on da 28th wit LOW VINTAGE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

NICE SHOW! :cheesy:

Impalas taking 1st, 2nd, and 3rd (65 OGs) and I believe Felipe form motown took 2nd place sweepstakes with his '68


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

any pics???


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HOW'D YOU DO BLACK WIDOW?? WHEN THAT TANK FELL OFF THAT TRUCK I WAS THE FUCK OUTTA THERE.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

gre8t show, it did rain early but it was still off the hook i do got lots of pics here i will post them up here and on my myspace page all, i took like 200 pics of all the cars, suv's, euro's, trucks and imports...................








dta*97



import illusions :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rollerz only was there representing even brought up cherls blue diamond fresno aint ready for that truck


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

a few pics from rollerz only car club here im sorry the quaility is bad but i used my phone to take pics still loading up a few but here is what i got so far
































































[/quote]


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

I got about 100 pics good show we had a good time IMPALAS was rolln deep i counted 40 cars my wagon was #40 too show up :biggrin: 5 hour trip one way was worth it my 10 yr old boy had a blast :nicoderm:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yall was deep congrats to you guys


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what did you people think about the plaques they were giving instead of trophys. :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ummmmmmmmm helllloooooooo plaques instead of trophys obviously ya dont goto lowrider magazine shows huh everyone is doing that i guess it cuts back on cost and if ya think bout it for those who clean house at these shows its easy for them to store them and easy to carry 10 plaques instead of ten trophys either way a win is a win its not like a trophy was worth any money lrms plaques are all plexiglass


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 23 2007, 07:24 AM~7753019
> *I got about 100 pics good show we had a good time IMPALAS  was rolln deep i counted 40 cars my wagon was #40 too show up :biggrin: 5 hour trip one way was worth it my 10 yr old boy had a blast :nicoderm:
> *


are you the owner of the green 64 in the building? If so i think it was pretty f cked up that they gave only 2nd and 1st when there was a green wagon and the 94-96 brown wagon out door.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 23 2007, 07:38 AM~7753098
> *ummmmmmmmm helllloooooooo plaques instead of trophys obviously ya dont goto lowrider magazine shows huh everyone is doing that i guess it cuts back on cost and if ya think bout it for those who clean house at these shows its easy for them to store them and easy to carry 10 plaques instead of ten trophys either way a win is a win its not like a trophy was worth any money lrms plaques are all plexiglass
> *


But dont you think if your going to do plaques to represent your show there going to be a better quality. As for as me not going to any Lowrider shows I went to San Bernardino two weeks ago and entered my wagon and sons bikes and came back with two Plaques. Were not just spectators we go to compete.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well either way bro dont ya think its easier to lug around plaques regardless of what they look like i mean lowrider magazine old trophys looked 10 times better than lg show trophys and nobody seem to complain


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Or he was trying to make up for the money he missed out on last year because he did not have the oct show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Apr 23 2007, 07:57 AM~7753211
> *Or  he was trying to make up for the money he missed out on last year because he did not have the oct show
> *


Well when u guys come out 2 the SOCIOS show u be impressed with the Trophies that we have


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ill be there the 27 of next month :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Apr 22 2007, 11:46 PM~7752083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 23 2007, 07:24 AM~7753019
> *I got about 100 pics good show we had a good time IMPALAS  was rolln deep i counted 40 cars my wagon was #40 too show up :biggrin: 5 hour trip one way was worth it my 10 yr old boy had a blast :nicoderm:
> *



:wave:

Post em up!  :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 23 2007, 09:50 AM~7754006
> *:wave:
> 
> Post em up!  :cheesy:
> *





X2 :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

raider truck was looking good


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

how u do jesse this weekend hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Apr 23 2007, 10:56 AM~7754481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2ND PLACE :biggrin: THERE WERE A LOT OF NICE TRUCKS OUT THERE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

the show was off the hook but the concert was popin more LOL Holla


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Apr 23 2007, 08:10 AM~7753278
> *Ill be there the 27 of next month :thumbsup:
> *


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

here r some pics that i took :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

concert was good and im not a fan of car show concerts at all but i had a fun time especialy since i was backstage kickin it with dolle girl mr one and e-40 the comedian sucked and the other rappers where gay dolle girl one and 40 did tha damn thang


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Apr 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7755251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM NOW I KNOW WHO 2 ASK 4 A HOOK UP, MY DAUGHTER WANTED A PIC WIT E 40  :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7756109
> *THANKS 4 POSTING A PIC OF MY TRUCK
> DAMM NOW I KNOW WHO 2 ASK 4 A HOOK UP, MY DAUGHTER WANTED A PIC WIT E 40    :biggrin:
> *


shit i was passin out cds and posters during dolle girls part i could of tried to hook something up but next time is your daughter going to the fresno spring jam omarion,t pain doll-e girl and a grip of others will eb there may 2nd i will be backstage for that too


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 23 2007, 04:01 PM~7756158
> *shit i was passin out cds and posters during dolle girls part i could of tried to hook something up but next time is your daughter going to the fresno spring jam omarion,t pain doll-e girl and a grip of others will eb there may 2nd i will be backstage for that too
> *


hook it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7756109
> *THANKS 4 POSTING A PIC OF MY TRUCK
> DAMM NOW I KNOW WHO 2 ASK 4 A HOOK UP, MY DAUGHTER WANTED A PIC WIT E 40    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 23 2007, 01:10 PM~7755380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaat's up gente.........damn it was a long weekend...got to fresno friday night....after a few beers had to fall asleep around 4 am....got up early to go to watch set up and ended up staying til about 9:30....it was warm most of the day on saturday.....the search took a long time, pd had to do it..but hey...its for everyone's safety I guess.......started raining sunday night and morning..good thing all the buildings were packed....rain cleared up and it turned out to be a great show....

I want to thank everyone for stopping by the Latina Gear and Impalas StreetWear booth, thanks to Gordowear for the hook up.....thanks to everyone that braved the weather and said FUCK IT, LETS RIDE TO THE SHOW......thanks to Cheryl for making the trip and thanks to Dolle Girl and Mister One for putting on not one but two kick ass performances....and thanks for all the spectators for coming down and maintaining a good vibe throughout the event.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2007, 06:19 PM~7757466
> *whaaaaaat's up gente.........damn it was a long weekend...got to fresno friday night....after a few beers had to fall asleep around 4 am....got up early to go to watch set up and ended up staying til about 9:30....it was warm most of the day on saturday.....the search took a long time, pd had to do it..but hey...its for everyone's safety I guess.......started raining sunday night and morning..good thing all the buildings were packed....rain cleared up and it turned out to be a great show....
> 
> I want to thank everyone for stopping by the Latina Gear and Impalas StreetWear booth, thanks to Gordowear for the hook up.....thanks to everyone that braved the weather and said FUCK IT, LETS RIDE TO THE SHOW......thanks to Cheryl for making the trip and thanks to Dolle Girl and Mister One for putting on not one but two kick ass performances....and thanks for all the spectators for coming down and maintaining a good vibe throughout the event.....
> *












good seeing you to TORO!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we thank all for your suport and see you all at the next show..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2007, 07:23 PM~7757493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking rain...hehehehehe


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I want 2 thank all da people da stoped by *YAYA'S *(my booth) n bought my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

wish i could have made the show with the rest of the impala members from reno,nv. :tears:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2007, 06:19 PM~7757466
> *whaaaaaat's up gente.........damn it was a long weekend...got to fresno friday night....after a few beers had to fall asleep around 4 am....got up early to go to watch set up and ended up staying til about 9:30....it was warm most of the day on saturday.....the search took a long time, pd had to do it..but hey...its for everyone's safety I guess.......started raining sunday night and morning..good thing all the buildings were packed....rain cleared up and it turned out to be a great show....
> 
> I want to thank everyone for stopping by the Latina Gear and Impalas StreetWear booth, thanks to Gordowear for the hook up.....thanks to everyone that braved the weather and said FUCK IT, LETS RIDE TO THE SHOW......thanks to Cheryl for making the trip and thanks to Dolle Girl and Mister One for putting on not one but two kick ass performances....and thanks for all the spectators for coming down and maintaining a good vibe throughout the event.....
> *


(FTP)HAAA HAAAA WHAT ABOUT THE BBQ THE NIGHT BEFORE CABRON NO LOVE FOR YOUR DOGG YOUR FAMILY HAAAA HAAAA :biggrin:  THE AFTER PARTY TELL EVERYONE ABOUT IT GALS ESPCIALLY :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

heres my pics :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

pics of the hop and car dance :0


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

and thats all i have


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334171


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2007, 06:23 PM~7757493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:angry: fuckin hopp pay outs are a goddamm joke ..... next hopp the pay out is gonna be 25$ for first :angry: something needs to be done


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7764427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7764427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT $25 FOR THE PAYOUT. GLAD I DIDNT GO.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7764427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

HOW MANY INCHES YOU HIT BLACKWIDOW?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7764427
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 24 2007, 03:32 PM~7764492
> *HOW MANY INCHES YOU HIT BLACKWIDOW?
> *


i got the video wanna check it out!!!! it was a good turn out the rain came down a lil not to bad LOL ya the concert was off the hook lots of big hitters.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 24 2007, 03:35 PM~7764508
> *i got the video wanna check it out!!!! it was a good turn out the rain came down a lil not to bad LOL ya the concert was off the hook lots of big hitters.
> *


POST UP THE VIDEO


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Naw homie im ku LOL Dont want to start drama tu saves LOL i got some pics but their not that good camera wasnt working that day...... Batteries were dead.....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7764427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks for all the hoppers, best thing to do is stop supporting lg shows until he starts coming correct thats b.s. i know i wont be going to anymore lg shows


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7766629
> *that sucks for all the hoppers, best thing to do is stop supporting lg shows until he starts coming correct thats b.s. i know i wont be going to anymore lg shows
> *


man larry doing people wrong NOBODY WILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT STUFF LIKE THIS HAPPENING IN ORANGE COVE JUST ASK BLACKWIDOW I PAID OUT WHAT I SAID LAST YEAR $500 SMACKS AND IT WAS A FREE SHOW AS WELL KING OF CALI ITS ON NEXT WEEK


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so what kind of payout are we talking BLACKWIDOW. im sure glad i didnt even try to rush my car for that show. when i go to a show i would hope to take home a trophy not a plaque. thats like hey thanks for spending 10 15 20 thousand dollars in ur car, countless hours of work and energy, blood, sweat and tears and for paying the entrance fee for ur car and paying for the fee for puttin ur car in the car hop and spending ur money with us and heres a plaque for ur troubles. thank you come again next year. If car owners are trailering cars, setting up a display, paying for the gas to drive to the show and showing some support to the promotors by being there, then the least they could do is give out trophys. if the exuse of giving out plaques are easier to carry and transport, then we should also say its too hard to transport and load up our cars and costs money and no one show up. if they cant spend some money to give out trophies why show up. we didnt spend lots of money on a car to get a plaque.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2007, 11:59 PM~7768249
> *so what kind of payout are we talking BLACKWIDOW.  im sure glad i didnt even try to rush my car for that show.  when i go to a show i would hope to take home a trophy not a plaque.  thats like hey thanks for spending 10 15 20 thousand dollars in ur car,  countless hours of work and energy, blood, sweat and tears and for paying the entrance fee for ur car and paying for the fee for puttin ur car in the car hop and spending ur money with us and heres a plaque for ur troubles.  thank you come again next year.  If car owners are trailering cars, setting up a display, paying for the gas to drive to the show and showing some support to the promotors by being there, then the least they could do is give out trophys.  if the exuse of giving out plaques are easier to carry and transport, then we should also say its too hard to transport and load up our cars  and costs money and no one show up.  if they cant spend some money to give out trophies why show up. we didnt spend lots of money on a car to get a plaque.
> *


x2 THATS BULLSHIT IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE I SPENT 150.00 JUST ON GAS AND 500 MILES ROUND TRIP TO TRAILER MY 64 DOWN THERE TO PUT IN THE SHOW BUT I LOOK AT THINGS A LITTLE DIFFERENTLY I GO TO REPRESENT MY CLUB [IMPALAS U KNOW] CHECK OUT THE GIRLS AMD TO SHOW MY TEN YEAR OLD BOY WHY U SHOULD DO GOOD IN SCHOOL AND GET A GOOD JOB SO U CAN HAVE ALL THE COOL STUFF AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT U HAVE AND WHAT U CAN DO AND GET NEW IDEA ON WHATS BEEN DONE I DONT CARE ABOUT A 10 DOLLAR TROPHY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 25 2007, 07:16 AM~7768901
> *x2  THATS BULLSHIT IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE I SPENT 150.00 JUST ON GAS AND 500 MILES ROUND TRIP TO TRAILER MY 64 DOWN THERE TO PUT IN THE SHOW BUT I LOOK AT THINGS A LITTLE DIFFERENTLY I GO TO REPRESENT MY CLUB [IMPALAS U KNOW] CHECK OUT THE GIRLS AMD TO SHOW MY TEN YEAR OLD BOY WHY U SHOULD DO GOOD IN SCHOOL AND GET A GOOD JOB SO U CAN HAVE ALL THE COOL STUFF AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT U HAVE AND WHAT U CAN DO AND GET NEW IDEA ON WHATS BEEN DONE I DONT CARE ABOUT A 10 DOLLAR TROPHY
> *



x 1,000,000 :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

SO ANYWAY, THE SHOW TURNED OUT NICE DESPITE THE WEATHER, AND A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES SHOWED UP....IT WAS COOL SEEING PEOPLE AND CHAPTERS I HAVEN'T SEEN IN A MINUTE :thumbsup: IMPALAS HAD THAT BUILDING OFF THE HOOK, THAT'S HOW I REMEMBER IT BEING IN FRESNO (INDIVIDUALS SHOW) :happysad: *GOOD SHIT.*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 25 2007, 08:55 AM~7769613
> *SO ANYWAY, THE SHOW TURNED OUT NICE DESPITE THE WEATHER, AND A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES SHOWED UP....IT WAS COOL SEEING PEOPLE AND CHAPTERS I HAVEN'T SEEN IN A MINUTE :thumbsup:  IMPALAS HAD THAT BUILDING OFF THE HOOK, THAT'S HOW I REMEMBER IT BEING IN FRESNO (INDIVIDUALS SHOW) :happysad: GOOD SHIT.
> *


Yeah thats how felt too! When I joined thats how I remembered it, kicking it at the Momo the night before and just having fun at the show. Winning is cool and all but now I'm with Big Dave and could care less about a trophy, I have more fun just kicking it with our members and members from other clubs. But you hoppers got a point! if any of these promoters dont want to pay out, then why bring your car, that shits expensive, motors, pump heads, and ball joints, all break at some point or another and need to be replaced, so I feel you guys on that.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

here are some pics that i took


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

how do i shrink pics?


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2007, 12:04 AM~7752162
> *HOW'D YOU DO BLACK WIDOW?? WHEN THAT TANK FELL OFF THAT TRUCK I WAS THE FUCK OUTTA THERE.
> *


1st round blew armature did about 60in , went back 10 min later with a new motor, did 102in


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 24 2007, 03:32 PM~7764492
> *HOW MANY INCHES YOU HIT BLACKWIDOW?
> *


102 in after we installed a new motor :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

rolnr63, i feel you on that homie. the car shows are about gettin together with friends, family, make new friends and check out the girls. definately showing ur kids whats up is teh way to go now a days. gotta get them in the right direction before u need to shove that foot up some ass. i just feel as someone who owns a car and spents countless hours and willing to travel, pay expenses and show up and take teh time to do everything that goes along with just getting a car ready for a show all the detail work and shit. the least they could do is show us some support and respect to hand out a trophy to those who they felt who deserved them. to me to obtain a trophy is an accomplishment to myself. knowing i had a car that was liked and judged to be maybe better than anothers car. id be showing my trophy off like a badge of honor whether is was for 1st, 2nd or 3rd place. the least they could do is award people with a trophy. 

209impala, ya that shit is expensive i got 1100.00 just in my piston pump. my motors cost 130 each. most of us who have street cars, dont have wholesale prices from hydraulic shops, we pay what it costs. we dont have the luxury like owners of shops 

blackwidow, hey any video of the ur vehicle at the show, or anyone haev any video from the hop


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Apr 25 2007, 09:59 PM~7775856
> *102 in after we installed a new motor :uh:
> *


POST UP SUM PICS SONNY!!! SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE WIDOW DUZ IT!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7774529
> *how do i shrink pics?
> *


THROUGH tiny pic e mail it to yourself


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey get a program called infraview, u can resize the pics using that program


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> rolnr63, i feel you on that homie. the car shows are about gettin together with friends, family, make new friends and check out the girls. definately showing ur kids whats up is teh way to go now a days. gotta get them in the right direction before u need to shove that foot up some ass. i just feel as someone who owns a car and spents countless hours and willing to travel, pay expenses and show up and take teh time to do everything that goes along with just getting a car ready for a show all the detail work and shit. the least they could do is show us some support and respect to hand out a trophy to those who they felt who deserved them. to me to obtain a trophy is an accomplishment to myself. knowing i had a car that was liked and judged to be maybe better than anothers car. id be showing my trophy off like a badge of honor whether is was for 1st, 2nd or 3rd place. the least they could do is award people with a trophy.
> 
> I TOTALLY UNDER STAND I DO HAVE A COUPLE OF TROPHYS AND I AM PROUD OF THEM AND CASH ALLWAYS HELPS FOR THE BIG SHOWS THEY HAVE HELLA MONEY LEFT OVER THEY CAN PAY OUT BIG IMPALAS CHICO PUTS ON A HOP/CARSHOW EVERY YEAR WHEN WE GET DONE WITH THE SHOW WE PAY ALLTHE BILLS THEN WHAT IS LEFT WE PAY THE HOPPERS AND DANCERS ITMAY ONLY BE A COUPLE HUNDRED BUT WE DONT HAVE MONEY LEFT OVER WE START THE NEXT YEAR WITH NO $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 26 2007, 12:12 AM~7776296
> *THROUGH tiny pic e mail it to yourself
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya!!! And we are ready for YA!!! Nok Nok Nok!!! : )

Larry
Socioc Car Club


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

My Brother's From The Impals,

I Feel what your saying and feel the say way about a car shows... Hell I love to go and check out all the bad ass Car and Trucks and all them fine ass (((Ladys )))LOL..
Another thing is that these show they really help me take a close look at what I have and what other top notch builder or just guys that have payied some one else to do the rides have done... Man there is some off the fucken chain stuff being done out there and with my limited budget LOL I just have to make do with what I can do myself or with the help of my friends. Ya No, there will always be some one out there with more money and more shit that they have done to there ride. But hell that’s where we get all them kill Idée’s from. And Shit some times you can even make your shit look even better and cost less. 
There is nothing like going to a show and having people checking out your ride. I love IT!!! Ya there is allot of hard work that goes into having a show ride. The CASH!!! The hard work that you put into cleaning IT. The working on it tell all hours of the night the building it and the fucking it up and having to start over ((LOL)) I’ve done a lot of that and hell the getting it all ready for the show.
But the thing I really like is the driving my ride there and seeing all the Reg types of people on the road tripping as I role down the road. Hell,, I have always been A Rider and I will always be one.
If having a show ride meant that I could not dive it, Hell, I would just have a reg truck.

I think the Impals Car club is top notch and I will try my best to make it to all your shows this year.

Some of the best trophies I’ve got are from your shows.

Will Like I Like to say, If It's Not Low for the Show Sale IT.

See you all next week in Marysville Next Week

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car and Truck Club 
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I SAY WE BAN LG PRODUCTIONS LIKE WE DID GO LOW PRODUCTIONS ( LOWRIDER MAG) A FEW YEARS BACK! GIVE'EM A REALITY CHECK.


----------

